# VLS-TS validation impossible: no "regulatory reference"



## drexfrance

I'm trying to validate my visiteur VLS-TS at the administration-etrangers website and have hit a roadblock. 

The first step after entering the visa number requires my visa start date, expiration, and issuance date; type; and a "regulatory reference," which is supposed to be in the Remarks section. 

The page's drop-down choices are CESEDA R311-3 5* and CESEDA R431-16 16*. However, neither number is anywhere to be found on my visa. 

The ? button next to that field brings up a visa with the answer highlighted - and the visa shown looks nothing like mine.

The page won't let me advance without filling out this field, but I have nothing to put in it.

Is there a safe choice for this question, or will I have to go have a chat with the folks over at the prefecture?


----------



## GraceS

I also have a visiteur VLS-TS visa, issued in 2022. And I've seen, up close, the visas of three other people who have the same. All of our visas looked alike:

The visa has two columns of information. On the left is information about the person. On the right is info about the visa itself. Mid-way down that right column is the word VISITEUR, in large type, capital letters. And a few blank lines below that is the "regulatory reference." It's a series of letters, numbers and special characters, all in small type.

If you've examined the visa closely, and still can't find the regulatory reference, then contact the prefecture. It would indicate an administrative problem that you'd want to sort out sooner rather than later.


----------



## drexfrance

Thanks, Grace, especially for taking the time and effort to check your vise and others'. Below "VISITEUR" my visa says "V1 VLSTS"; below that, ""VALIDER EN LIGNE"; and finally,"Signé :," with a name below it. There's definitely no regulatory reference anywhere, for sure no instance of either phrase the website offers. 

I'll try the contact page on the administration-etrangers website today, and if I haven't heard anything by late this week, I'll email the prefecture.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nunthewiser

drexfrance said:


> Thanks, Grace, especially for taking the time and effort to check your vise and others'. Below "VISITEUR" my visa says "V1 VLSTS"; below that, ""VALIDER EN LIGNE"; and finally,"Signé :," with a name below it. There's definitely no regulatory reference anywhere, for sure no instance of either phrase the website offers.
> 
> I'll try the contact page on the administration-etrangers website today, and if I haven't heard anything by late this week, I'll email the prefecture.
> 
> Thanks again.


Ours is exactly the same as yours and we need to validate within the next two weeks or so. If you get an answer, please post it here.


----------



## Wayne.84

drexfrance, Thanks for posting this question. My wife and i, we have the EXACT same comments under "Remarks" as you and Nunthewiser. Do you mind if I ask which departement you are in? We are in 84 Vaucluse. if you hear anything back from the administration-etrangers website, or from your Prefecture or other resource... please share what you learn.


----------



## drexfrance

Hi Wayne. I'm in 87 - Haute-Vienne.

It may be irresponsible speculation, but I wonder if this might be a case where they made a change to the visa, but forgot to tell the website programmers.

I don't know that it helps, but a little further research shows that CESEDA R431-16 16* has the same meaning as CESEDA R311-3 5*. Or maybe I should say that it applies to the same group of visa applicants - visiteur with a one-year VLS-TS. R431 seems to have replaced R311 in May of 2021.


----------



## drexfrance

Here we go. I got the following response from the contact-us-for-help page at the administration-etrangers website:

"Nous comprenons que vous souhaitez savoir quelle référence réglementaire vous devez sélectionner pour la validation de votre Visa Long Séjour valant Titre de Séjour (VLS-TS). Dans votre situation, il convient de sélectionner la référence réglementaire 'CESEDA R311-3 5°'. En effet, cette référence correspond bien au VLS-TS "VISITEUR" dans notre système."

I'm saving the email. That way, if I'm ever challenged on this, I have proof that I got it from someone in authority.


----------



## Wayne.84

drexfrance said:


> Here we go. I got the following response from the contact-us-for-help page at the administration-etrangers website:
> 
> "Nous comprenons que vous souhaitez savoir quelle référence réglementaire vous devez sélectionner pour la validation de votre Visa Long Séjour valant Titre de Séjour (VLS-TS). Dans votre situation, il convient de sélectionner la référence réglementaire 'CESEDA R311-3 5°'. En effet, cette référence correspond bien au VLS-TS "VISITEUR" dans notre système."
> 
> I'm saving the email. That way, if I'm ever challenged on this, I have proof that I got it from someone in authority.


 *___*

YES, Definitely. Save the Email. 
Because I received the same response, with the exception that mine said: "Dans votre situation, il convient de sélectionner la référence réglementaire « CESEDA R431-16 16° ». (i had clcked on the "Contact Us" button late yesterday, after reading through this thread). 

Best regards, good luck with everything this next year. - wayne


----------



## drexfrance

Oh good grief. Gotta love that French bureauocracy. 

Wayne, if what I read about the change in CESEDA in May of 2022 is correct, the answer you got is probably the right one. 

Maybe Nun can submit the same request to the contact page, and we can go for 2 out of 3.


----------



## CauceDeLuz

I'm having the same exact issue except the remarks on my visa are a little different

"LONG SEJOUR
TEMPORAIRE
V2 VLST
DISPENSE TS" 

Tried calling and they told us to contact the local prefecture. Tried emailing and I got this in response: 

"Dear X, thank you for your email.
We understand that you hold a visa bearing the mention “Long stay. Temporary” and you want to know how to validate it.
In your situation, no matter what the reason for your visa, if it bears this mention it is advisable to consult the website of the prefecture of your department of residence in order to know their terms of reception.
Your request for a residence permit should be made directly to their services.
You do not need to validate your visa.
We hope that these recommendations will be useful to you and that we have met your expectations."

Does anyone know how I can find the contact info for my local prefecture? Thanks.


----------



## BackinFrance

CauceDeLuz said:


> I'm having the same exact issue except the remarks on my visa are a little different
> 
> "LONG SEJOUR
> TEMPORAIRE
> V2 VLST
> DISPENSE TS"
> 
> Tried calling and they told us to contact the local prefecture. Tried emailing and I got this in response:
> 
> "Dear X, thank you for your email.
> We understand that you hold a visa bearing the mention “Long stay. Temporary” and you want to know how to validate it.
> In your situation, no matter what the reason for your visa, if it bears this mention it is advisable to consult the website of the prefecture of your department of residence in order to know their terms of reception.
> Your request for a residence permit should be made directly to their services.
> You do not need to validate your visa.
> We hope that these recommendations will be useful to you and that we have met your expectations."
> 
> Does anyone know how I can find the contact info for my local prefecture? Thanks.


Your visa is not a renewable one, which is why you do not need to and cannot validate it. 

It would be necessary for you to tell us which département you are staying in for us to be able to advise you on how to contact the Préfecture.


----------



## Froggie06

drexfrance said:


> I'm trying to validate my visiteur VLS-TS at the administration-etrangers website and have hit a roadblock.
> 
> The first step after entering the visa number requires my visa start date, expiration, and issuance date; type; and a "regulatory reference," which is supposed to be in the Remarks section.
> 
> The page's drop-down choices are CESEDA R311-3 5* and CESEDA R431-16 16*. However, neither number is anywhere to be found on my visa.
> 
> The ? button next to that field brings up a visa with the answer highlighted - and the visa shown looks nothing like mine.
> 
> The page won't let me advance without filling out this field, but I have nothing to put in it.
> 
> Is there a safe choice for this question, or will I have to go have a chat with the folks over at the prefecture?


My wife had the same problem.I emailed [email protected]


drexfrance said:


> I'm trying to validate my visiteur VLS-TS at the administration-etrangers website and have hit a roadblock.
> 
> The first step after entering the visa number requires my visa start date, expiration, and issuance date; type; and a "regulatory reference," which is supposed to be in the Remarks section.
> 
> The page's drop-down choices are CESEDA R311-3 5* and CESEDA R431-16 16*. However, neither number is anywhere to be found on my visa.
> 
> The ? button next to that field brings up a visa with the answer highlighted - and the visa shown looks nothing like mine.
> 
> The page won't let me advance without filling out this field, but I have nothing to put in it.
> 
> Is there a safe choice for this question, or will I have to go have a chat with the folks over at the prefecture?
> For my wife visa it shows four kind of cessada to choose from.I emailed to: [email protected] and in three days got an answer back with the right cesseda code to choose .Good luck


----------



## drexfrance

I used the one suggested in the email response from the help link:,CESEDA R311-3 5. I haven't yet heard anything back. I have no idea how long it takes before OFII contacts registrants, though.


----------



## Froggie06

Froggie06 said:


> My wife had the same problem.I emailed [email protected]





drexfrance said:


> I used the one suggested in the email response from the help link:,CESEDA R311-3 5. I haven't yet heard anything back. I have no idea how long it takes before OFII contacts registrants, though.


Don’t use the website.Send an email to the one I gave you early.
[email protected]. You will get the correct answer in 3 to 4 days. They are very helpfull.


----------



## CauceDeLuz

BackinFrance said:


> Your visa is not a renewable one, which is why you do not need to and cannot validate it.
> 
> It would be necessary for you to tell us which département you are staying in for us to be able to advise you on how to contact the Préfecture.


This is what I thought, thanks for the response.

I had previously done a "Dispense TS" search on these forums and I saw someone with a similar problem who couldn't validate their visa and I think they reached a similar conclusion.

Its just silly that they still send you this white paper slip that tells you you must validate your visa or it becomes invalid and you wont be able to reenter the schengen region. It doesn't inspire any confidence in simply not doing anything lol


----------



## drexfrance

> Don’t use the website.


The help page worked fine for me. I got a response iin a very reasonable amount of time. I'm glad that email worked for you. 

I suspect that both go to the same place. One advantage of using the web form might be that it's not likely to be spam-blocked, whereas some email might be.


----------

